# CocoLoco Shallow trolling



## CocoLoco (Oct 30, 2009)

Coco loco left the slip early Sat morning for a shallow water wahoo trip. Lures went in the water at 630 near western edge of Rock Cliffs and trolled 200 ft range back to the west ending northwest of the nipple. We found green water all day with it being cleaner north of nipple. Dirty green at Rock Cliffs. Water to northwest of nipple was green but was carrying river plants. Usually a sign of low salinity water for good fishing. Conditions not real fishy anywhere we pulled but did manage a small wahoo in 200 feet just north of nipple. Had 3 fish attack lures but did not hook up. Until conditions change I would recommend finding more fishy waters elsewhere. Weather was forecast accurate, 10-15 kt wind and 1-2 ft sea. More comfortable than expected


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report Charlie. We were considering a trip tomorrow, but may hit the beach instead.


----------



## ltsheets (Mar 31, 2009)

Good report. Based on satellite imagery I'm hoping that east of the nipple/131 will be better water. Here's to hoping and I'll post a report tomorrow or Monday.


----------



## mcoaker (Jun 21, 2012)

Very thorough report. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

*Blue Water Report*

We chartered the Annie Girl out of OBA. Thurs night headed to Horn Mtn. FRI morn, BFT, Skipjack and Sharks. Worked our way West, found nice line pretty water, no to limited life. Worked our way to Nakita 120 miles from OBA and 55 miles of South Pass. Two YFT one Big Eye, handfull of Wahoo and Dolphin, no trophies but decent. Water greened up toward the river. FRI night ran back toward OBA, started SAT night off near Marlin and worked our way to Petronis. IT was Shark week. Bottom fished back to OBA, nice Scamp and Grouper catch. One again, thanks to the Annie Girl crew, Mike, Nick, Truett, and Kell.


----------

